# Boer Goat Picture Conformation Guide



## kkpage2

Hello, my parents have owned and bred goats for about 7 years now with the main purpose of brush clearance on a 40 acre ranch, so they haven't been too concerned about conformation etc. They started with just nubians, then added some nubian/boer crosses, and have finally moved on to having just boers. They've decided they want to focus on quality over quantity now that the brush is under control. 

So I've been trying to research good boer conformation, but am having some difficulties. I've read the USBGA judge's guidebook etc but a lot of what's said is still confusing to me; it's hard for me to picture what's being described! I've tried searching for picture guides but am having no luck. I've found a few picture charts for dairy goat udders and such but nothing really boer specific, and encompassing the entire goat.

What I'm looking for is pictures of each part of the goat; legs, head, chest etc of whats bad and good for comparison. If anyone knows of any and would like to share I'd be absolutely delighted! In the meantime I've decided I'm going to tackle trying to create my own guide. The best way to learn something is to try to teach it! I've attached what I've created so far for critique and suggestions (The head). I'll probably need some help with some of the body parts that I'm not more familiar with at some point.

Thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove

Here is another type of conformation chart for boer teat structure from ABGA: http://abga.org/education/teat-structure-chart/


----------



## SalteyLove

Also, I saved these photos from a Facebook thread the other day but failed to keep a citation for them.


----------



## SalteyLove

Just as important as their breed conformation, or just overall soundness as a goat, not just boer, is their parasite resistance, being disease free, mothering ability, temperment, and having good feet!


----------



## kkpage2

Oh, I like those head shots, SalteyLove! and definitely agree about the temperament, parasite resistance, hooves and mothering abilities. Those are the characteristics that we have been keeping so far. Whatever goat can thrive on as little interference as possible; no hoof trimming - only natural wearing down of hooves needed, must be able to handle them - friendly, very little help kidding, predominantly pasture fed etc.


----------



## kkpage2

I found these foreleg charts for horses, would these still apply for goats?


----------



## toth boer goats

Good thread.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

This is a good Boer website: http://www.jackmauldin.com/index.html


----------



## nancy d

If you would like to see Boer teats go to "Some Boer Teat Structure." here on TGS. Pics taken from my herd.


----------



## kkpage2

Thanks for all the links everyone. I've been studying the forelegs and attached what I came up with. Please let me know if any of the terms I've used or the information displayed is incorrect. The last thing I want to do is spread incorrect info! Also, I noticed the USBGA guidebook mentions 'hollow legs'. I can't find any information on what exactly that is. Any ideas?


----------



## jaimn

SalteyLove said:


> Here is another type of conformation chart for boer teat structure from ABGA: http://abga.org/education/teat-structure-chart/


It looks like ABGA updated their page to this one:
http://abga.org/abga-education/teat-structure-chart/

Thanks for providing the original link!


----------



## Justaffagirl

Hey if y'all don't mind could y'all judge my goat for me please I have a county show coming up in 12 days and idk how good he looks


----------



## SalteyLove

Good luck! I don't do much with fair goats but he looks nicely put together.


----------



## Justaffagirl

SalteyLove said:


> Good luck! I don't do much with fair goats but he looks nicely put together.


Thank you I'm just so scared because all my judges in like just regular to kill time shows. have said he's to round but he's a large goat so it makes sense for him to be round.


----------

